# My snail is here



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

ordered an assassin snail and it just came in. =) now i can eat the ramshorn snails. i believe this snail is still growing cause its small.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awsome! you should update us on how hes doing when he gets all settled into his new home and starts eating the others...ive been wanting an assassin latley to thin out my ramshorn snail population aswell but i would need to oreder one:-/, where did you order yours from?. goodluck with him!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's the link to where I got mine. The snail itself is cheap but shipping is around 10 bucks. But had to get it. I have so many snails in and out of the tank.


http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/snails/65-assassin-snails.html


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awsome thanks!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

no problem


----------

